# Tchaikovskys "Romeo and Juliet", second version



## Quasi una fantasia (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie here (first post), but with a question that has been with me for a long time.

Many years ago, I listened to a recording of the first and second versions of Tchaikovskys "Romeo and Juliet", and it struck me, that the second version actually is the best of the three (for me).

Since then, I have never refound this version in any recording.

Does anybody know anything about recordings of the second version? If so, I would be very grateful to learn about it - it might aid my hunt considerably.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The only time I've ever heard the 2nd version was on a BBC Special about Tchaikovsky. I've never seen that officially released on CD or anything either, but I think you can find it on youtube.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Geoffrey Simon on Chandos, a great set with some fine Tchaikovsky music to Hamlet etc., has the 1st edition from 1869. Today it seems to be coupled with the 2nd Symphony in the main.


----------



## Quasi una fantasia (Nov 3, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> The only time I've ever heard the 2nd version was on a BBC Special about Tchaikovsky. I've never seen that officially released on CD or anything either, but I think you can find it on youtube.


Thanks for that hint; you were right, it is there (at least the ending of it) 'Tchaikovsky "Romeo and Juliet" - 2nd Version ending ': I just heard it; marvellous!



joen_cph said:


> Geoffrey Simon on Chandos, a great set with some fine Tchaikovsky music to Hamlet etc., has the 1st edition from 1869. Today it seems to be coupled with the 2nd Symphony in the main.


That is indeed a great set; I listened to that once (in a public library). It seems the second symphony also comes in variants; that was new to me. [Note to self: listen to the original version].


----------

